# Shoe Repairs?



## HamishUK (Oct 20, 2009)

Hi,
Does anyone know a place like Timpsons who can resole my work shoes in dubai, preferably near the Marina? 

thanks,


----------



## vagtsio (Oct 12, 2008)

HamishUK said:


> Hi,
> Does anyone know a place like Timpsons who can resole my work shoes in dubai, preferably near the Marina?
> 
> thanks,


I am not quite sure but i think i saw something at IB mall...maybe someone can confirm that.


----------



## brian10421 (Nov 26, 2010)

HamishUK said:


> Hi,
> Does anyone know a place like Timpsons who can resole my work shoes in dubai, preferably near the Marina?
> 
> thanks,


The Mercato Mall, off Jumeirah Beach Road, has Minutes (in the basement). Some people don't like them, but they did a great job on my shoes. I needed new velcro on each shoe and it had to be stitched. Not all Minutes do that, so may be worth knowing. It as about 30 Dhs.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

There is a branch of Minutes at Mall of the Emirates (close to Carrefour), as well as others.
-


----------



## HamishUK (Oct 20, 2009)

thanks guys, will check it out


----------



## trashcan (Apr 18, 2009)

seriously.. shoe repair.. wouldn't it be cheaper to just buy a new pair...!! unless you are talking gucci and stuff...


----------



## Lovely Linda (Nov 30, 2010)

*SHoe Repair*



HamishUK said:


> Hi,
> Does anyone know a place like Timpsons who can resole my work shoes in dubai, preferably near the Marina?
> 
> thanks,


A new shop just opened opposite LuLu in Barsha 1. I just took them 3 pairs. x


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Marina Mall - lower ground floor by Waitrose


----------



## NAUAE (Jun 4, 2010)

Try ::. Ndust Shoe Repairs .:: - 2010. They are directly opposite Lulu in Barsha BUT they have a pick up and delivery service for a nominal charge which is ideal for couch potatoes like me. 

The number is 04 3255016


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

HamishUK said:


> Hi,
> Does anyone know a place like Timpsons who can resole my work shoes in dubai, preferably near the Marina?
> 
> thanks,


you could try the shop near geant in the ibn battuta mall, next to the florist's.


----------



## aasim859 (Dec 10, 2010)

try the Spinneys in Jumeirah beach Road..


----------

